# Equitation Critique!



## justjump (Jan 18, 2011)

I know I've posted this video before, but I've never asked for a critique. My trainer says "there's nothing you need to fix" but I feel like there's always something to improve! I normally feel pretty good about my equitation, but my goal is to make it back in the equitation over fences at the world show this year. So, I need to work my butt off and be some serious competition! I know I need to work on keeping my leg still and consistency through my roll backs, but what else? I'm also working on keeping my back a little more flat over fences rather than the arch. I have a naturally arched back so it's actually a struggle for me to keep it flat. Please let me know what you think! Please no critique on the horse, just my riding Thanks!






Also, if anyone has any exercises that work, let me know! I'm willing to do anything!:wink:


----------



## ocalagirl (Mar 31, 2010)

I like your eq, I'd just work a little on your legs. What I am doing right not to shape up is riding laps in 2pt with my hands out like airplanes. Squats at the gym also help. This will strengthen your thighs and will help your let stay more still. It's not that you have a problem per se, but I think you could improve there. I like your straight back, but I did notice that you are a little distracting in your half seat. You bounce a little bit. Try moving your hips instead of absorbing shock in your legs. Have your hips follow him back and forth, up and down versus absorbing up and down shock in legs. That gives the illusion of a weak leg, though you very well may be strong. My favorite exercise for that is hula hooping. That's my 2 cents. I love that horse.


----------



## justjump (Jan 18, 2011)

ocalagirl said:


> I like your eq, I'd just work a little on your legs. What I am doing right not to shape up is riding laps in 2pt with my hands out like airplanes. Squats at the gym also help. This will strengthen your thighs and will help your let stay more still. It's not that you have a problem per se, but I think you could improve there. I like your straight back, but I did notice that you are a little distracting in your half seat. You bounce a little bit. Try moving your hips instead of absorbing shock in your legs. Have your hips follow him back and forth, up and down versus absorbing up and down shock in legs. That gives the illusion of a weak leg, though you very well may be strong. My favorite exercise for that is hula hooping. That's my 2 cents. I love that horse.


Thanks! I'm actually getting a gym membership as soon as I get my car so I'll definitely be doing that! Thanks for the compliment on Moose, he's just been awesome in the equitation, he loves it! I trained him everything he knows, I think he's just been broke for the past year so I've been slacking in my equitation practices


----------



## ocalagirl (Mar 31, 2010)

I understand, I've been putting miles on my TB and I developed a trainers hunch. Honestly, my gym membership was the best thing that ever happened to my riding. My trainer says that if we expect our horses to be athletes, then we ought to be in shape too. I wish more riders would go to the gym, even to just do a little running or yoga!! 

What world competition are you looking at?


----------



## justjump (Jan 18, 2011)

ocalagirl said:


> I understand, I've been putting miles on my TB and I developed a trainers hunch. Honestly, my gym membership was the best thing that ever happened to my riding. My trainer says that if we expect our horses to be athletes, then we ought to be in shape too. I wish more riders would go to the gym, even to just do a little running or yoga!!
> 
> What world competition are you looking at?


American Quarter Horse Youth World Championships I've been there the past 2 years, and third times the charm! Just getting a call back would make my year!


----------



## ocalagirl (Mar 31, 2010)

Very cool. That's in Ft. Worth right? I live right outside of Ft. Worth. Just keep up the good work, I'm sure you will get a call back.


----------



## justjump (Jan 18, 2011)

ocalagirl said:


> Very cool. That's in Ft. Worth right? I live right outside of Ft. Worth. Just keep up the good work, I'm sure you will get a call back.


Nope! Used to be! It's in Oklahoma City. It has been for the past 3 years


----------



## ocalagirl (Mar 31, 2010)

Oh right, Paints are in Ft. Worth. Haha. Well good luck!!


----------



## justjump (Jan 18, 2011)

ocalagirl said:


> Oh right, Paints are in Ft. Worth. Haha. Well good luck!!


Thank you! It's in the beginning of August and its broad casted live on the internet!


----------



## justjump (Jan 18, 2011)

bumpp!


----------



## justjump (Jan 18, 2011)

Any more comments?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

I think I've already critiqued you at another point in time...
Just a note though, if my trainer ever told me "there's nothing you need to fix", s/he wouldn't be my trainer any longer.
Good luck!


----------



## justjump (Jan 18, 2011)

~*~anebel~*~ said:


> I think I've already critiqued you at another point in time...
> Just a note though, if my trainer ever told me "there's nothing you need to fix", s/he wouldn't be my trainer any longer.
> Good luck!


I have two trainers (they're married) and he's not much of an equitation trainer, he mostly helps me on my horse. His wife, my equitation trainer, tries to give me lessons once a week but hasn't been able to since she's piled in work and running her business.. Luckily shell be at the show and will be yelling at me this weekend. I've been with them throughout my riding career, I don't think I could ever switch. I do go to a lot of clinics with other trainers and do get help at shows sometimes just for another opinion. Thank you though
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## justjump (Jan 18, 2011)

Anyone else?
_Posted via Mobile Device_
_Posted via Mobile Device_
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Overall, I like your equitation. Sometimes, your lower leg slips back over the jump. Because of that, when you land you topple a bit forward out of balance. It is not every jump and the imbalance is not huge.....but there nontheless. As long as you are doing hunter-type courses, you will never have a problem. If you try to jump on uneven terrain, this may be a bigger problem.

Overall, quite nice. You will be a good competitor.


----------



## justjump (Jan 18, 2011)

Allison Finch said:


> Overall, I like your equitation. Sometimes, your lower leg slips back over the jump. Because of that, when you land you topple a bit forward out of balance. It is not every jump and the imbalance is not huge.....but there nontheless. As long as you are doing hunter-type courses, you will never have a problem. If you try to jump on uneven terrain, this may be a bigger problem.
> 
> Overall, quite nice. You will be a good competitor.


Thanks for the comment! I actually took my stirrups off the saddle this past week to work on that since I've been slacking in my homework.. Were at a show right now and won the equitation! I'm working so hard on it! Also, I don't plan on showing in uneven terrain, not really my style

Thanks for the compliments and the critique! It's greatly appreciated!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## justjump (Jan 18, 2011)

buumpp


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

You're already been given a lot of good feedback...
Why do you continue to bump?


----------

